# Feeding mixed community of carnivores, omnivores, herbivores



## Richard M (Apr 16, 2016)

My (mainly) Malawi tank is now set up, with around 20 fish, which comprise:

Herbivores
Pindani (x3), Salousi (x3)

Omnivores
Maingano (x3), Electric Yellow (x3)

Carnivores
Sulphur Crested Lithobate (x3), Electric Blue (x1), Chisumulae (x3),Blue Dolphin (x1)

They'd have to be the greediest creatures I ever kept and they'll eat anything I put in there.

I've bought a range of foods, Dainichi Color Supreme (fis h/krill protein & spirulina etc) and Hikari Sinking Cichlid Gold (higher protein for carnivores) and Sinking Ciclid Excell (vegetarian).

Trouble is in the free for all, everyone eats everything they can get hold of, so herbivores eating carnivore food and vice versa.

Is it ok just to drop in a mixture and hope they selectively take the optimum food-type for their own species, or am I over-analysing this?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

The best solution may be to get a general food like NLS cichlid pellets which should accommodate both carnivores and herbivores, as well as omnivores, which most fish are anyway

I dont see any issue with feeding the other foods you have as a supplement to the main food

In my Malawi tank I have a couple of mbunas to go with my haps and peacocks, and feed mostly higher protein foods augmented with lower protein foods and all seems to be working out well


----------



## cvilapla (Jun 17, 2008)

Did you try to put some veggies in the tank? That will help make sure your herbivores and omnivores are eating the vegetable matter they need and they can graze, other than that it will be a free for all.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

Extreme aquatic foods-cichlid peewee, It's all we feed.


----------



## Richard M (Apr 16, 2016)

I tried the zuchinni, it went down a treat - first time (in 3 weeks) that I've seen the poor old bristlenose actually feeding.

Stainless steel eyebolt through the skin seems to work quite well, both anchors it securely and retains the food well.


----------

